# Frank Tea and Spice Castor Oil



## jejbottles (Nov 18, 2009)

I recently came across a Frank Tea & Spice castor oil bottle and was wondering if anyone could tell me how much a bottle such as this is worth.  The bottle is clear and shaped like a flask and has a cork top.  The bottle is about 5 1/2" tall and is embossed "2 Fl. Oz.  Pure Castor Oil (in cursive script) The Frank Tea & Spice Co. Cinti."  The bottle is in excellent condition.  Any help is appreciated


----------



## madman (Nov 18, 2009)

HELLO JEJ BOTTLES, IM NOT SURE ON THE WORTH OF THE BOTTLE, PROB NOT A WHOLE LOT, BUT WOULD  BE OF INTEREST TO COLLECTORS OF FRANK TEA AND SPICE ITEMS, CARE TO SHOW A PICTURE????


----------



## LC (Nov 18, 2009)

I have seen quite a few Frank Tea and Spice jars , but have never seen or heard of that one . To a Frank's collector , that may be worth more than you think . Then too , I could be wrong .


----------



## jejbottles (Nov 25, 2009)

Here's a picture of the bottle, sorry for the poor quality, I used the webcam on my laptop.


----------



## jejbottles (Nov 25, 2009)

By the way, I was browsing an antique store the other day and I saw a bottle nearly identical to this one except that it was Turpentine instead of castor oil, also Frank Tea and Spice.


----------



## LC (Nov 25, 2009)

In my area , I have never came across one of these . I believe Cap knows quite a bit about the values of a lot of these items, hopefully we will get some input from him concerning this particular Frank's piece . I am surprised that there has yet to be a price guide made up for the Frank's by now , it has been a very collectable brand for quite a few years now.


----------



## judu (Nov 26, 2009)

heres the turpentine one..this one has a stress crack in it, but i was happy to find it..just found it this last week and then i saw this post. i just thought it was another blank castor oil.....now maybe i can find the embossed castor oil like you have and have a cool pair......


----------



## madman (Nov 28, 2009)

hey guys those are both very nice bottles id love to have in my collection!


----------



## judu (Nov 29, 2009)

mike, if i find another one, its yours.....


----------

